# Toxic Uber



## Noentry

This article shows how Uber has no moral or ethical attributes whatsoever.
This article proves how they avoided its tax liability by sacrificing its own drivers workforce liabilities.








ICIJ: Why Uber quit routing profits through Bermuda


Uber Technologies Inc routed a portion of company wide profits through a Bermuda subsidiary in a complex corporate tax structure to cut its tax bill, which their European lobbyist saw as the company’s...




www.royalgazette.com


----------



## perseuskasa

Noentry said:


> This article shows how Uber has no moral or ethical attributes whatsoever.
> This article proves how they avoided its tax liability by sacrificing its own drivers workforce liabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICIJ: Why Uber quit routing profits through Bermuda
> 
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc routed a portion of company wide profits through a Bermuda subsidiary in a complex corporate tax structure to cut its tax bill, which their European lobbyist saw as the company’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.royalgazette.com


I’m not on Uner side or what ever, but I think those big corporations know that the “Governments” are mafia and even if all the world comply 100% with the tax code big chunk of the people/company taxes would continue go towards the old families that run the world. And enough money will be allowed to circulate to keep humanity under the control we are designed to be. Why do you think every 10 years we have global crisis puting us away from our greatest potentials and well being?? The system is designed not to be fare.


----------



## Noentry

perseuskasa said:


> I’m not on Uner side or what ever, but I think those big corporations know that the “Governments” are mafia and even if all the world comply 100% with the tax code big chunk of the people/company taxes would continue go towards the old families that run the world. And enough money will be allowed to circulate to keep humanity under the control we are designed to be. Why do you think every 10 years we have global crisis puting us away from our greatest potentials and well being?? The system is designed not to be fare.


Your opening line about not being on anyones side.
One’s morals and ethics would make you choose.


----------



## Nats121

Noentry said:


> This article shows how Uber has no moral or ethical attributes whatsoever.
> This article proves how they avoided its tax liability by sacrificing its own drivers workforce liabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICIJ: Why Uber quit routing profits through Bermuda
> 
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc routed a portion of company wide profits through a Bermuda subsidiary in a complex corporate tax structure to cut its tax bill, which their European lobbyist saw as the company’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.royalgazette.com


Corporate profits are taxed, not revenue, so I'd like to know how a company that's supposedly never turned a profit could be accused of avoiding taxes unless they're somehow making profits "disappear". This could explain why investors have been so willing to stay the course despite all the "losses".

With all the shell corps and intra-company "loans" it sounds like Hollywood Accounting on steroids.

It's also nice how eager Uber was to throw the drivers under the bus by encouraging the taxman to go after the drivers rather than Uber corp.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

"Uber pivoted and agreed to help countries collect more tax from individual Uber drivers to avoid a focus on their own corporate tax policies."


----------



## Noentry

Nats121 said:


> Corporate profits are taxed, not revenue, so I'd like to know how a company that's supposedly never turned a profit could be accused of avoiding taxes unless they're somehow making profits "disappear". This could explain why investors have been so willing to stay the course despite all the "losses".
> 
> With all the shell corps and intra-company "loans" it sounds like Hollywood Accounting on steroids.
> 
> It's also nice how eager Uber was to throw the drivers under the bus by encouraging the taxman to go after the drivers rather than Uber corp.


Is it human nature to avoid paying taxes or the lack of moral or ethical trade practices seen by all of us.
When a chancellor decides Uber is a tech company not a transport provider to avoid paying VAT, you know foul play is in hand.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

Uber isn't a transport company (Uber doesn't transport anything). Uber is a tech company that brokers contracts.


----------



## Noentry

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Uber isn't a transport company (Uber doesn't transport anything). Uber is a tech company that brokers contracts.


Your definition is Uber,s definition.
In the UK, Uber is a mini cab company, a slang term for a transportation company.


----------

